# bon gré mal gré



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Elle réussit bon gré mal gré à se garer sur le bas côté en dépit de son pneu crevé.*

*bon gré mal gré* = buon grado malgrado.

direi: Riuscì buon grado malgrado a parcheggiare sulla banchina dispetto della sua gomma bucata


----------



## Corsicum

J’ai l’impression que c’est correct ? : _buon grado __o malgrado_
Autre proposition, pêut être dans ce contexte ? : 
Bon gré mal gré = _Voglia o non= di voglia o non voglia_
Pour d’autres contextes :
De gré ou de force = Bon gré mal gré = _Per forza , o per amore = buon grado o malgrado ?_


----------



## Joan bolets

La frase è strana... il contesto implica che lei volesse o non volesse parcheggiare? questo dettaglio è importante...

In ogni caso io tradurrei come '*suo malgrado*' (se è implicata la sua mancanza di volontà a parcheggiare) o '*alla meno peggio*' (nel caso contrario, cioè di un atto volontario ma complicato dal pneumatico forato).


----------



## Necsus

Bon gré mal gré = volente o nolente (mais ici je dirais _comunque/in un modo o nell'altro/di riffa o di raffa_).
Bas coté = corsia d'emergenza? marciapiede?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

non capisco bene come utlizzare " _buon grado __o malgrado" nelle frase in italiano._

_Necsus,_

Le *bas coté* : c'est un accotement d'une route, entre la chaussée et le fossé.

Les synonymes sont : accotement, bord, bordure, côté, nef.

*bord* = il bordo della strada
*bordure (de route, chemin)* = ciglio, margine
Le *bas-côté (d'une route)* = banchina

e.g. *la voiture en panne était restée sur le bas-côté* = l'automobile in panne era rimasta sulla banchina.


----------



## Necsus

Ben, come ti dicevo, _bon gré mal gré_ significa _volente o nolente_, che vorrebbe dire _anche non volendo_, _che piaccia o no_. 
Però nella tua frase non ha molto senso, soprattutto per la presenza prima di _réussit_, che dà l'idea che fosse proprio quello che lei voleva effettivamente fare.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*bon gré mal gré *vuol dire : que l'on soit d'accord ou non; avec résignation, malgré soi, par force.


----------



## federicoft

Non so se la frase originale è corretta, ma in questo contesto io tradurrei "Elle réussit bon gré mal gré" come "È riuscita in un modo o in un altro."


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

federicoft said:


> Non so se la frase originale è corretta, ma in questo contesto io tradurrei "Elle réussit bon gré mal gré" come "È riuscita in un modo o in un altro."


 
Si, penso che la frase originale (in francese) è corretta.

"Elle réussit bon gré mal gré à se garer sur le bas côté en dépit de son pneu crevé." vuol dire che lei ha riuscito a parcheggiare sulla banchina despito il fatto che la gomma dell'auto sia bucata

"bon gré mal gré", in francese vuol dire: que l'on soit d'accord ou non; avec résignation, malgré soi, par force.


----------

